# LAN Connection Fails, with Receiver Reporting Network OK



## cames (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm going on about 6 months with the 922. As a receiver, couldn't be happier. The Sling part has left a lot to be desired however.

Lately, I haven't been able to get a Sling connection from within my home network. The receiver reports having a good connection, valid internal IP, Rx/Tx packets, all good. But connecting via the Web client, I get the no connection error. Resetting the connection via the receiver menu and by resetting the wireless bridge connecting it don't help.

When it has worked, I've had streaming speeds as low as 160, from home.

Aggravating.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I have seen this before... and told Dish about it as well.

There are 3 ways essentially to connect the 922 to your network.

1. Plug it directly into a wall outlet, and use a HomePlug adapter near your router... so that the built-in HomePlug on the 922 will connect that way.

2. Use the built-in ethernet connector on the 922 to connect to your network.

3. Use the supported USB WiFi adapter in the 922 USB port.

My experience has been the WiFi has been the most stable most of the time with the USB adapter.

When connected via the ethernet connector, sometimes my receiver would just stop seeing the internet correctly... and nothing I did helped. Sometimes using the built-in HomePlug was more reliable than the ethernet.

Whenever I had the problem you are having... I would switch from whichever method I was currently using to another.

What I have found is that sometimes the 922 will indicate it is fully connected when it may not be... and in that "State" resetting it might not fix it... Maybe pulling the power cord and waiting a few minutes might do it... and sometimes the overnight update cured it... but I could always switch to a different internet connection method and that seemed to "force" it to really re-connect.


----------

